# Cat6 cable won't work in G5



## hamuk (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

I am trying to get a Cat6 cable to work in my G5 running OSX 10.4.8.

The cable will work in a PC and in our G4 (OS9). It will also work if I change the port the cable is in the switch.

It just won't work in the G5. If I put the old cable in, that works.
I cannot ping or do anything network related. There is no signal light on the switch.

Is there a setting I need to change on the G5 or something on the switch?

Any help/ideas gratefully received.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, let me get this correct. this very same cat 6 cable works with a pc and classic g4, but not the g5. this is with the cable plugged into the same port on the switch, and the only change is with which computer the cable is plugged in?


----------



## hamuk (Dec 10, 2007)

That's right.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i have been told that there is really nothing different with cat5 or cat6 cable. that the only real thing to be would to try to make sure that the ends are crimped tightly, or the ends of the cable might allow the g5's port to make a complete connection. have you tried a different cat6 cable?


----------



## hamuk (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes I have. 
We have another Cat6 Cable that works in a PC. 

I don't understand why the Cat6 cable works in other computers but not the G5. But my Cat5 cable works in the G5!

I have also re-made the connector twice.

It has been suggested that my ethernet card could be flaky or there is dust in it. This seems unlikeley to me considering I have no other problems with the network.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

does that other cat6 cable work in the g5? if it does, then the 1st cat6 cable is bad somehow. if it doesn't then i'd be looking at the cable types, like are they crossover or patch ethernet cables, and see what the cat5 cable is. if the cat5 is the other from the cat6, then i'd be saying that the g5's port is bad, and no longer autosenceing and switching as it should. if the port is bad, then it needs a new motherboard, or a ethernet expantion card. another thing to try is to plug the cable between the g5 and the other mac, or the pc, and see if you get them to communicate that way.


----------

